# Zombie Hunter



## Tumblindice

I am adding a zombie component to my graveyard this year. Have lots of plans and I am going to costume up as a zombie hunter. I love the costumes in this picture and any ideas you might have are more than welcome.


----------



## Crunch

Hmm. Looks like expensive airsoft for the guns. Personally, my favorite zombie hunter(s) has gotta be Tallahasse from Zombieland.. or for the women, Emma Stone's Wichita. These guys look a little to SWAT for me. I think I lean towards more of the Joe Schmo tryinga survive post ZA look. In case that wasn't apparent when I said my favourite zombie hunter is Tallahasse 

I don't like the looks of it being a profession, but more of a sport for the person, ya know. However, if you take the SWAT look I think you should have some sort of logo and name. Like a biohazard logo in monster energy green with ZRT across it in huge letters then underneath have Zombie Response Team. Have boots with spikes out the toes for giving them a manual double tap. A real formal name tag on the chest with some sort of symbol indicating what role you play as in the team. IE; gas mask, gun pointing to a head on the ground, crosshairs, an explosion, etc.

Oh man, my mind is really starting to run with this idea now >_<


----------



## Tumblindice

This patch arrived in mail today.


----------



## ThakingDbb

i was on the zombie task force for halloween party this year, super cheap to do if you live near a goodwill. here i am as a zombie hunter.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


got all 3 guns for combined $4 at goodwill
white shirt at good will $3
fabric $2 at store
bought a bag with all the straps at good will $3.50
head set $1 goodwill cut the cord off
zombie patch and mask cost the most but you have the patch.
just add any black pants and you can find a ski mask for cheap too right about now


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> This patch arrived in mail today.


AWE YEAH! That's almost exactly what I was talking about. I'm currently working on an outfit for you


----------



## Crunch

Here's a makeshift costume I made using paint >_< the quality is terrible and I couldn't get the detail I wanted to.. but you could get the idea?


----------



## Tumblindice

ThakingDbb said:


> i was on the zombie task force for halloween party this year, super cheap to do if you live near a goodwill. here i am as a zombie hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> got all 3 guns for combined $4 at goodwill
> white shirt at good will $3
> fabric $2 at store
> bought a bag with all the straps at good will $3.50
> head set $1 goodwill cut the cord off
> zombie patch and mask cost the most but you have the patch.
> just add any black pants and you can find a ski mask for cheap too right about now


Have a Goodwill, will be stopping by on Friday!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Here's a makeshift costume I made using paint >_< the quality is terrible and I couldn't get the detail I wanted to.. but you could get the idea?


Thats what I am talking about Crunch! 

Check my album on 2011 ideas. As I see stuff I save the pictures. Thinking of building a rocket launcher for the roof of my suv out of pvc, old cell phone parts and etes rockets.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tumblindice-albums-ideas-2011.html


----------



## Tumblindice

There is also a bunch of sound effects in this thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/101466-zombie-outbreak-response-vehicle.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sounds like a cool idea. Looking forward to the completed costume.

ThakingDbb - kick-ass!


----------



## Tumblindice

These all came today, I am really liking this idea.


----------



## Tumblindice

Also decals for SUV and magnetic signs.


----------



## Crunch

Nice keyboard. I have the same one. I like the old school jeep/SUV you got. The metal mesh over the windows is a great touch. Have you considered making some temporary ones to do the other windows?

I like the license plate cover, however it'll differ from the rest of your logo-ing. As it seems your going with the ZRT vibe, right? Nice floor sign  Mean lookin white truck. I like the solid tires so they can't go flat or anything. I think it'd be fun if you had a zombie or zombie torso dangling off the vehicle somewhere but going horizontal, like your going 60mph and he's hanging on by his fingertips. The guns you posted, even though some airsoft, to look decent, they'll be expensive. Especially cause they look like steel materials used.. However on 20/59 it looks like the guy's just gotta cheapo Walmart nerf gun painted up. Post the zombie out break sticker at 24/59 at your house and leave a faux bowl of candy at the door. I bought an airsoft gun much alike the one in 27/59, made by Smith & Wesson for $30 at walmart. However, it's clear construction, but you could paint over it black for the price. I got into the vehicle accessories section of the album now. I bet those won't be cheap  AWE YEAH THAT PERMIT IS BOSS! You definitely need one. Also in a police badge form, I think that'd be a nice touch. "Please back up people, I have a permit." Diggin' the neoprene mask! Oh man, I just remembered at a seasonal store this past season, they had decent lookin costume swat stuff - would've worked perfect. 51/59 - Diggin' the vader look! Definitely need a bush craft knife. HAHAHA Government notice is a nice touch as well. 

Okay, I've gone through the whole album (as it is currently) and gave you my feedback. Keep ME updated.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Nice keyboard. I have the same one. I like the old school jeep/SUV you got. The metal mesh over the windows is a great touch. Have you considered making some temporary ones to do the other windows?
> 
> I like the license plate cover, however it'll differ from the rest of your logo-ing. As it seems your going with the ZRT vibe, right? Nice floor sign  Mean lookin white truck. I like the solid tires so they can't go flat or anything. I think it'd be fun if you had a zombie or zombie torso dangling off the vehicle somewhere but going horizontal, like your going 60mph and he's hanging on by his fingertips. The guns you posted, even though some airsoft, to look decent, they'll be expensive. Especially cause they look like steel materials used.. However on 20/59 it looks like the guy's just gotta cheapo Walmart nerf gun painted up. Post the zombie out break sticker at 24/59 at your house and leave a faux bowl of candy at the door. I bought an airsoft gun much alike the one in 27/59, made by Smith & Wesson for $30 at walmart. However, it's clear construction, but you could paint over it black for the price. I got into the vehicle accessories section of the album now. I bet those won't be cheap  AWE YEAH THAT PERMIT IS BOSS! You definitely need one. Also in a police badge form, I think that'd be a nice touch. "Please back up people, I have a permit." Diggin' the neoprene mask! Oh man, I just remembered at a seasonal store this past season, they had decent lookin costume swat stuff - would've worked perfect. 51/59 - Diggin' the vader look! Definitely need a bush craft knife. HAHAHA Government notice is a nice touch as well.
> 
> Okay, I've gone through the whole album (as it is currently) and gave you my feedback. Keep ME updated.


Crunch my vehicle is the silver envoy. The main purpose of the album is put all my internet search ideas in one spot so good folks like you can give me feedback. As such I got these yesterday.


----------



## GraveyardGus

You gotta have a cowboy hat to hunt for zombies, don't you? Would give you attitude. Maybe you can get a black one and put your patch on the front of it.


----------



## Tumblindice

GraveyardGus said:


> You gotta have a cowboy hat to hunt for zombies, don't you? Would give you attitude. Maybe you can get a black one and put your patch on the front of it.


Got one Gus!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oooooooh I can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## Crunch

Bah! Unfortunate - it never clicked with me that the envoy was your vehicle and the jeep was an internet picture >_< Oh well, the envoy will do nicely too, I'm sure


----------



## ter_ran

*Looks great TD!!! Nice envoy! Now all you need is a transport cage in the back with a contained zombie!  *


----------



## Crunch

ter_ran said:


> *Looks great TD!!! Nice envoy! Now all you need is a transport cage in the back with a contained zombie!  *


Awe yeah! A containment enclosure! To take em back to the lab and examine them - looking for a vaccine


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Tallahasse from Zombieland. He was so badass. Go for something like that. Or modify your picture so they don't look so much like a SWAT team.


----------



## Tumblindice

Whipped this up tonight modeled after one I saw on the net.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## GraveyardGus

you are on fy-yuh!!


----------



## bl00d

Just sold my assault vest w/ a drop leg holster last weekend for $20 but i do have another black drop leg holster, and a couple shoulder harnesses I could give you. I also have a bunch of cammies from when I was in the Marines and from when I was a security contractor. I wear a size medium long. pm me if your interested.


----------



## Tumblindice

bl00d said:


> Just sold my assault vest w/ a drop leg holster last weekend for $20 but i do have another black drop leg holster, and a couple shoulder harnesses I could give you. I also have a bunch of cammies from when I was in the Marines and from when I was a security contractor. I wear a size medium long. pm me if your interested.


Thank you so much blood for the kind offer, but I have had a carry permit for years and have most of my own stuff. As far as the camies go, I could never fit in your size. LOL 

However, I also want to thank you for serving our country!!!! 
Most of us take our freedom for granted.


----------



## bl00d

Tumblindice said:


> Thank you so much blood for the kind offer, but I have had a carry permit for years and have most of my own stuff. As far as the camies go, I could never fit in your size. LOL
> 
> However, I also want to thank you for serving our country!!!!
> Most of us take our freedom for granted.


No problem man for a zombie hunter the tac vest came to mind w/ black cammies and your patch sewn on the sleeves. Get yourself a MOLLE shotgun carrier attach it to the back and put in a baseball bat.



Just some ideas for the vest, http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## Tumblindice

bl00d said:


> No problem man for a zombie hunter the tac vest came to mind w/ black cammies and your patch sewn on the sleeves. Get yourself a MOLLE shotgun carrier attach it to the back and put in a baseball bat.
> 
> 
> 
> Just some ideas for the vest, http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


Thanks for the link, what you describe above is the look I am going for. Also gonna get an amber bubble light for the truck and use the sound bite over in the Zombie Response vehicle thread under props blaring through a cd. I'll have it parked in front and be handing out the flyers. 

I think the tots will love it.

Heres the link to the vehicle thread. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/101466-zombie-outbreak-response-vehicle.html


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Tumblindice

Got this today for uniform.


----------



## Crunch

Nice little touch, Tumblin. It's the details that count.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Nice little touch, Tumblin. It's the details that count.


You are so right Crunch.


----------



## Crunch

Yeah you bet Tumblin'. Anyone can wear a swat vest and helmet, lookin' all tatical and have ZRT on their chest, helmet, maybe even have the dog tags. But the badges, governement notices, and little touches you've been working on getting are what's gunna make you different, ya know? 230+ days I can't imagine how giddy I'd be by Halloween after collecting all these little bits and pieces over the course of the year.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Yeah you bet Tumblin'. Anyone can wear a swat vest and helmet, lookin' all tatical and have ZRT on their chest, helmet, maybe even have the dog tags. But the badges, governement notices, and little touches you've been working on getting are what's gunna make you different, ya know? 230+ days I can't imagine how giddy I'd be by Halloween after collecting all these little bits and pieces over the course of the year.


Got the beacon in Crunch.


----------



## Crunch

Right on. But won't that attract them?  

I suppose if your a hunter, looking to exterminate, anything to bring them in and remove them


----------



## Dark lord

While zombie related ( although not a usable prop, but could make as a fake prop for zombie killer costume ), thought I'd share with you..... 
on one of my sword forums, a sword maker has made a SHweeet _real_ zombie killer & sells, that is influenced by Resident evil 5, a next to own on my sword list, this thing is one sweet piece of steel !! ( these are real forged & usable...  )
-----------------------------
The Resident Evil – Fully Functional - Influenced by Resident Evil 5

Price is $249. Hand Stitched Black Leather Sheath available for $39

Measurements
Total Length = 24 “
Blade Length = 18 ½ “
Blade Width = 2 3/8 ”
Blade Thickness = 3/16 “
Handle Length = 5 ½ ”
Handle Width = 1 ¼ ” x 1 1/8 “
Handle: Walnut. Scales attached with exposed pins and glued.
Weight: 2 lbs 2 oz
-----------------------------
View attachment 15772
View attachment 15773
View attachment 15774


----------



## Tumblindice

That is sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

Got my first fake weapon today for the costume.


----------



## Crunch

I hope you don't plan to shoot with that Tumblin. Looks like CCC (cheap chinese crap)! It'll bust on ya right quick - but at least it's all black not clear. Check up on your local laws and see if you can get away with removing or painting the blaze orange tip black. If you were really into it you could get a tokyo marui full steel construction, automatic electric gun for $300-$1000 approx  

As far as that machete goes, that's pretty badass! I'll get a picture of mine my dad made for me for a Jason costume, a CCC machete I bought for $15 and some kind of evil lookin' thing I got for Christmas a few years ago. I think you should equip yourself with a melee blade of some sort, Tumblin' for sure. It's a necessity. 

In order: 
Jason Machete - blunt










CCC Liquidation World Machete - kinda sharp










Christmas Machete (made in '05) - not sharp but quite pointy and HEAVY


----------



## Crunch

Dark Lord - do you mind sharing the forum your on? I'd like to look around.


----------



## Crunch

A little expensive but it's functional:

http://www.coldsteel.com/gladius-machete.html

Look around Cold Steel and other places for a real machete 

Perhaps a tomahawk?

http://www.coldsteel.com/trench-hawk.html

Found a site for ya; their cheap but it's all Chinese made. For what your doing I'm sure you could make it work:

http://www.machetespecialists.com/mabyst.html


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> I hope you don't plan to shoot with that Tumblin. Looks like CCC (cheap chinese crap)! It'll bust on ya right quick - but at least it's all black not clear. Check up on your local laws and see if you can get away with removing or painting the blaze orange tip black. If you were really into it you could get a tokyo marui full steel construction, automatic electric gun for $300-$1000 approx
> 
> As far as that machete goes, that's pretty badass! I'll get a picture of mine my dad made for me for a Jason costume, a CCC machete I bought for $15 and some kind of evil lookin' thing I got for Christmas a few years ago. I think you should equip yourself with a melee blade of some sort, Tumblin' for sure. It's a necessity.
> 
> In order:
> Jason Machete - blunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCC Liquidation World Machete - kinda sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Machete (made in '05) - not sharp but quite pointy and HEAVY


Crunch, this is a prop. I own real guns: 9mm Ruger semi-auto PS-89, 380 Colt semi auto hammerless, AK-47, SKS, 12 gauge Mossberg Defender. So I am not worried about it breaking and it seems better made than I thought.


----------



## Dark lord

Crunch said:


> Dark Lord - do you mind sharing the forum your on? I'd like to look around.


Sure Crunch, all are welcome, we have suspended new reg members for the moment due to excessive spam, but you can still cruz the forum ! (We even have a "Zombie killer" sword / machete )

http://forum.sword-buyers-guide.com/index.php

Forum of SBG ( sword buyers guide ) a place for info, to review & buy sub $300 category priced QUALITY swords. A well known place to help people from buying the wrong swords & give you deals / info on the good ones !

http://www.sword-buyers-guide.com/index.html


----------



## Crunch

Tumblin - LMAO I guess I kinda stepped on my own d*** then eh? So long as it does it's job, functional for your purpose that's all ya need. 

Dark Lord - Thanks, I'll go hhave a look around


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Tumblin - LMAO I guess I kinda stepped on my own d*** then eh? So long as it does it's job, functional for your purpose that's all ya need.
> 
> Dark Lord - Thanks, I'll go hhave a look around


Thats ok Crunch.... here I'll let you drool a bit. LOL


----------



## Crunch

That shotty would be a nice thing to have for the ZA


----------



## Crunch

I can't get over the machete.. O_O >_<


----------



## darkmaster

Crunch said:


> Hmm. Looks like expensive airsoft for the guns. Personally, my favorite zombie hunter(s) has gotta be Tallahasse from Zombieland.. or for the women, Emma Stone's Wichita. These guys look a little to SWAT for me. I think I lean towards more of the Joe Schmo tryinga survive post ZA look. In case that wasn't apparent when I said my favourite zombie hunter is Tallahasse
> 
> I don't like the looks of it being a profession, but more of a sport for the person, ya know. However, if you take the SWAT look I think you should have some sort of logo and name. Like a biohazard logo in monster energy green with ZRT across it in huge letters then underneath have Zombie Response Team. Have boots with spikes out the toes for giving them a manual double tap. A real formal name tag on the chest with some sort of symbol indicating what role you play as in the team. IE; gas mask, gun pointing to a head on the ground, crosshairs, an explosion, etc.
> 
> Oh man, my mind is really starting to run with this idea now >_<


Awesome ideas. I'd love to have you on my team.


----------



## darkmaster

Tumblindice, I like your pictures and you have given me an awesome idea to use in our haunt. I'll let you know how it works out if we use it.
Thanks


----------



## Tumblindice

darkmaster said:


> Tumblindice, I like your pictures and you have given me an awesome idea to use in our haunt. I'll let you know how it works out if we use it.
> Thanks


Sounds great darkmaster keep us posted!


----------



## Crunch

darkmaster said:


> Awesome ideas. I'd love to have you on my team.


I may have good ideas as far as cotumes and details. But I can assure you you wouldn't want me on your Zombie Team


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> I may have good ideas as far as cotumes and details. But I can assure you you wouldn't want me on your Zombie Team


Why not Crunchie? Don't want to kill the undead?


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Why not Crunchie? Don't want to kill the undead?


I wouldn't mind that so much, if I knew I was gunna survive. But the whole possibility of losing my life due to a zombie viral outbreak would be to much for me.


----------



## darkmaster

Due to various viral infections we've discovered, our scientists have developed serums for us when fighting the zombies inside. All of us have beaten the attacks and will continue to. No fears of infections when bitten or attacked.


----------



## Tumblindice

darkmaster said:


> due to various viral infections we've discovered, our scientists have developed serums for us when fighting the zombies inside. All of us have beaten the attacks and will continue to. No fears of infections when bitten or attacked.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

OK I have changed my mind about my costume. I am doing a zombie apocalpyse theme party.
I want to be part of the ZERO Zombie Emergency Response Organization unit.
I want to be a swat team member I guess also.
What would the female version wear? I love the pics for tumbledices costume. Any ideas for me?


----------



## darkmaster

*Hunter costume*

My thought for you would be to work on the line of Milla Jovovich in Resident Evil. In the first one she wears a long coat and this should be easy to come across.


----------



## Crunch

I think a demolitions woman or the gas mask version would be hot. That or the sharpshooter. Let me know if you choose any of those three and I can get in on details and such.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

ooh I want to be a sharpshooter! or a gas mask version. Any pics of what that might look like?


----------



## Crunch

I tried to mock up a picture for Tumblin.. but I don't have a good photo editing program.. just stupid ol' paint. But I'll haveto work on some ideas later - right now the old man needs help :l


----------



## Crunch

Ok - lemme see if I can get on a roll here. I know I had some big ideas somewhere on this website on this topic but I can't find it. Basically what it consisted of was branding on the "class" or role you played on the ZRT or in ZERO. 

So what you'd need for the sharpshooter, IMM (in my mind) would be badges and patches and such with cross-hairs with a zombie head in the middle, high power rifle badges. Authentic rifle mastery patches and other "signage" that let people know how badass you can and could be with scoped weapons. As I tried to show in the picture I made TD, (assuming your going with the swat team look) spike toed boots for a good double tap. Although, that shouldn't be needed if your rollin' the sharpshooter role. I think you'd have to look like you could survive for a period of time in one spot. However, that's a little to military, if your offending and not just defending, you'd be on the move with the rest of your ZRT or group you've been assigned to work with by ZERO. Though, a BOB is definitely a necessity in a few different kinds of people. It goes good with the tactical people, the knife people and the ZA believers people. Those are a few that I know of, and I'm sure they crossover a bit. Getting off topic.. I firmly believe every member should be well equipped with melee blade of some sorts. Still off topic, get back on track here... this is only a costume.. ok. As I said somewhere up there ^ I think you should really brand yourself as what role you play in your ZRT. Anything to show your the sharpshooter and distance tactical zombie killer. I personally don't think there should be any question as to what the person is. 

As for the gas mask role, for some reason I thought that the firebug/pyro would fit in with the responsibilities of this person. Perhaps this secondary role interchangeable between the gas mask and the demolitions role, if not a role on it's own, now that I think of it. Again, getting off costume ideas.. It seems in my tired state I can't come up with more creative appearances, instead of getting into the details of and actual survival scenarios. I look back and find that I suggested a name tag. I assume I meant a name tag stating your role. IE; Demolitions, Sharpshooter, Double Tap.. etc. Then a symbol representing that role. An explosive warning that you'd see on a aerosol can, a gas mask, cross-hairs (as I meantioned above). All I got for now, gotta go!


----------



## Tumblindice

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> OK I have changed my mind about my costume. I am doing a zombie apocalpyse theme party.
> I want to be part of the ZERO Zombie Emergency Response Organization unit.
> I want to be a swat team member I guess also.
> What would the female version wear? I love the pics for tumbledices costume. Any ideas for me?


Here you go ELH, I'll post a few more tomorrow for you as well.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I love the third one! With the girl all by herself with the brown boots. That is awesome. Thank you. And crunch your details are amazing. But I think I want the sharp shooter. That sounds more bad #$$


----------



## Tumblindice

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I love the third one! With the girl all by herself with the brown boots. That is awesome. Thank you. And crunch your details are amazing. But I think I want the sharp shooter. That sounds more bad #$$


Heres a sharpshooter patch, you get order them online or ebay.


----------



## Crunch

Nice patch Tumblin'. I given my description of each I'd go with the sharpshooter too. Though I think I'd roll demolitions, pyro or the gas mask. I'm usually the more aggressive and offending type. Though, in a zombie apocalypse I'd probably be one of the many to off myself, or just try to go about my business without attracting attention to myself. I got really into this whole thing a while ago and had ideas running through my head 118 mph. Last night I couldn't come up with anything..


----------



## Crunch

I could find a few places for these.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> I could find a few places for these.


Thats cool Crunch.


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Thats cool Crunch.


Your excitement is dumbfounding.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Your excitement is dumbfounding.


Thats because I already have my NYS patch which you saw. Its the same company.


----------



## Crunch

Lmao makes sense.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Tumblindice said:


> Heres a sharpshooter patch, you get order them online or ebay.


flipping love the sharp shooter patch! THank you guys


----------



## Tumblindice

Here are a few more costume ideas ELH.


----------



## Crunch

Some good inspiration Tumblin'. Personally I would opt to go for my own mix-mash compilation of zombie gear instead of trying to recreate someone else. But that's just me


----------



## darkmaster

Those are just suggestions. Just take the ideas and tweek them to suit anyones needs. I like the ideas but we will have all men as our ZRTs.


----------



## Tumblindice

This came today, cost about 30.00. Will set up across the hood of the SUV. 










Cause those damn zombies aren't gonna kill themselves! LOL


----------



## Crunch

The hood? I would rather on the top - more turret style.


----------



## Tumblindice

Just got this today for the uniform.


----------



## Crunch

NICE Tumblin'. Be sure to check around the off-topic section too, eh?


----------



## Tumblindice

Whats to check, my favorite thread has been shut down because someone chose to start flame wars.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

This thread is the greatest, I am going to go to an army surplus store this weekend and try to find some things. I will post it as soon as I get things.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Tumblindice said:


> Just got this today for the uniform.


THIS is awesome. Where did you get it?


----------



## Dark lord

EBay most likely....  "_THE_ place for all your zombie outfitting & accessory needs"


----------



## Crunch

Sorry to hear Tumblin'. I know it was closed, etc. so I made a new conflab thread, just thought I could get some of those people I used to hear from almost daily back. That's all. 

ELH - Please do post some pictures of what you find. And most likely Ebay as Dark Lord said.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes

Zombies should be a hot costume this year and you countering that with a zombie hunter just seems right. Nice choice, let us know how it goes...


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> I can't get over the machete.. O_O >_<


Really? What do you think of this, scabbard slings over the back.


----------



## Tumblindice

Also got this on ebay for about 25.00


----------



## Dark lord

Lov'in the blade !! nice deal on the helmet too. Will be nice to see some pics when you get your gear / outfit all together.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Pennywise the clown helped me on my save the date. SO THANK YOU! 
But I wanted to show you it because I think it is awesome. I am having a zombie apocalpyse themed party and I am going to be a zombie hunter also. Thanks tumbledice for starting this thread really inspiring. Here is a link to my invite it is a video on you tube.


----------



## Tumblindice

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Pennywise the clown helped me on my save the date. SO THANK YOU!
> But I wanted to show you it because I think it is awesome. I am having a zombie apocalpyse themed party and I am going to be a zombie hunter also. Thanks tumbledice for starting this thread really inspiring. Here is a link to my invite it is a video on you tube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CVztIYvLk8


How cool is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> THIS is awesome. Where did you get it?


http://shop.ebay.com/zrtiowa/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://shop.ebay.com/zombie-forest/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

http://cgi.ebay.com/Velcro-Patch-Zombie-Hunter-SWAT-/130483119092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e616663f4#ht_1958wt_1137


----------



## Tumblindice

ELH here are a bunch of pictures for the Alice costume. Have fun!


----------



## Tumblindice

Here are two close ups of the vests.


----------



## Crunch

Oh Tumblin' no way (talkin' bout the scabbard). That's one deadly piece of equipment. I like the Alice character sawed-off's


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch it cost $12.98 on ebay!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Crunch it cost $12.98 on ebay!


Awe now that kinda ruins it D: But I can see it. Still a wicked lookin' blade.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Awe now that kinda ruins it D: But I can see it. Still a wicked lookin' blade.


Why? Its a full tang with a rip cord handle and sharp!!!!!!


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Why? Its a full tang with a rip cord handle and sharp!!!!!!


I guess not. I just thought it was CCC when I heard it was from eBay. Either way, it's gotta find a place on the costume.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> I guess not. I just thought it was CCC when I heard it was from eBay. Either way, it's gotta find a place on the costume.


Scabbard slings over your back!


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Scabbard slings over your back!


Good to hear Tumblin' I can't wait to see the finished product of all this money spending and hard work. How much more stuff could you possibly need?


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Good to hear Tumblin' I can't wait to see the finished product of all this money spending and hard work. How much more stuff could you possibly need?


I tend to go overboard Crunch but it pays off with TOT numbers.


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> I tend to go overboard Crunch but it pays off with TOT numbers.


ToT numbers? Meaning you aren't going out with all this stuff? Or? Whats your plan?


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> ToT numbers? Meaning you aren't going out with all this stuff? Or? Whats your plan?


Meaning I overbuy when I get hooked on a theme. But my numbers of trick or treaters have been going up at a rapid pace. Last year we had over a 150. Not including all the people who drove by for a look see.


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> Meaning I overbuy when I get hooked on a theme. But my numbers of trick or treaters have been going up at a rapid pace. Last year we had over a 150. Not including all the people who drove by for a look see.


Yeah I could see myself doing that. So you just hang around home with a themed costume on?


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Yeah I could see myself doing that. So you just hang around home with a themed costume on?


I don't think hanging around is quite the right description Crunch. I am quite busy with all the people who come through. Then most of it needs to come down that night. 

Oh BTW because I go overboard, this came today:


----------



## Crunch

You go out and mingle, then? Nice revolver!


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> You go out and mingle, then? Nice revolver!


I run all the electronics from a set up in the yard hidden behind a chopshop. No pun intended. 

This is it two years ago, much better now but no pics.


----------



## Crunch

Well Tumblin', I've been following this for to long to not see any pictures of this years setup.


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> Well Tumblin', I've been following this for to long to not see any pictures of this years setup.


Well you're gonna have to wait until October than.


----------



## Crunch

Can do, Tumblin.


----------



## Tumblindice

Just go this today!


----------



## chop shop

You need some loud sirens TD,,, like a old crank air raid deal.... lol..


----------



## Tumblindice

chop shop said:


> You need some loud sirens TD,,, like a old crank air raid deal.... lol..


Chop, Eyegore made me and anyone else who wants it a loop siren and loudspeaker "Step back from the vehicle this Zombie Outbreak response Team, there has been and outbreak in your area". 

Scroll down the page and check out the link and download the file its a hoot! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/101466-zombie-outbreak-response-vehicle-7.html


----------



## chop shop

Ha, cool... perfect!


----------



## Crunch

How are you planning to use the signs, Tumblin?


----------



## Tumblindice

Crunch said:


> How are you planning to use the signs, Tumblin?


This not mine Crunch but this the idea I am going for.


----------



## DJBenz

Just been playing in photoshop and did this that might be some use...


----------



## Tumblindice

Very cool!


----------



## Crunch

Tumblindice said:


> This not mine Crunch but this the idea I am going for.


Very nice -thumbs up-


----------



## darkmaster

*One of our ZRT vehicles*

Here is a night video of what one of the vehicles will look like. I have to do 2 more, but the others will be on the road, so they will have white and amber lights.
http://youtu.be/5j0MtytA_kE


----------



## Tumblindice

Very cool, I love it.


----------



## ThAnswr

I'm going for a zombie hunter too. But mine will be a steampunk/Victorian zombie hunter costume complete with top hat and bustled/ruffled skirt. 

A little different idea.


----------



## Tumblindice

Oh that sounds cool, love to see some progress pics when you get the chance.


----------



## TK421

ThAnswr said:


> I'm going for a zombie hunter too. But mine will be a steampunk/Victorian zombie hunter costume complete with top hat and bustled/ruffled skirt.
> 
> A little different idea.


I definitely want to see some pictures of that, it sounds great! Love steampunk!


----------



## BadTableManor

Fellow steampunkophile (is that a word?) here. I would muchly love to see said costume.


----------



## ThAnswr

The steampunk zombie hunter costume is in the planning stage. But it's actually built around a top hat: 



My idea is to make a black tiered skirt and "festoon" the shorter layers in the front secured by 2 rosettes. The back will look like a semi-bustle with the layers hanging down. 

I'm going to take a plain brown sleeveless shell and poke lacings through it to simulate a corset top in the front. 

As to accessories, I'm modding a Nerf gun to look steampunk. For example: 

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/guides/2010/06/30/nerf-gun-modding/3

I'm painting the Nerf gun with model paints that can be used on plastic. I'm not taking it apart as suggested, just painting. 

And that's my concept.


----------



## Tumblindice

Very cool!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Hey guys, this thread is just pure awesomness. I was wondering if there was such thing as a sort of scabbard for a sword, but can fit a baseball bat. I'm going to be a zombie hunter, with a twist this year, and that would just make my costume much easier


----------



## Tumblindice

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Hey guys, this thread is just pure awesomness. I was wondering if there was such thing as a sort of scabbard for a sword, but can fit a baseball bat. I'm going to be a zombie hunter, with a twist this year, and that would just make my costume much easier


ND, not a sword scabbard but a shotgun over the shoulder would do it. Probably about $25.00.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/molle-shoulder-shotgun-scabbard.aspx?a=562602


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Thanks TD, helped a lot. One question, was it you who posted a pic of an airsoft revolver a couple pages back? If so, could you give me the barrel length? It would help so much.


----------



## Tumblindice

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Thanks TD, helped a lot. One question, was it you who posted a pic of an airsoft revolver a couple pages back? If so, could you give me the barrel length? It would help so much.


That was me, I ordered an 8 incher!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Hey TD, thanks a lot. I actually thought is was an 8 incher, I just wanted to make sure. It's the perfect length for taking out the UNDEAD!


----------



## Tumblindice

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Hey TD, thanks a lot. I actually thought is was an 8 incher, I just wanted to make sure. It's the perfect length for taking out the UNDEAD!


Yes it is! 
Bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......


----------



## Tumblindice

I just got my goggles in today. I wear glasses which makes wearing a mask difficult as my glasses always fog up. These work perfect, they have a mesh screen instead of a lens.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

NICE. Those look perfect


----------



## Tumblindice

Test video of my lights!


----------



## Crunch

What's become of this thread, Tumblin'. Have you gotten anymore goodies for the costume? I recently stumbled upon this series of knives/blades. It's a Ka-Bar series. It's a Zombie Killer series.


----------



## Tumblindice

Lots of pics coming in the next few days crunch!


----------

